# Transformers 4 - Eeeeeeee!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Look, I like watching big robots smashing things on a big loud screen. Who needs a story!

Looks good though!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks a lot darker than the previous ones, but for the better. Seems like they have improved on the movement of the robots too - Optimus looks cool. Can't wait !!!!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks good. I've only seen the first two. Megan fox not in it?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive loved every single transformers ...

Whats hacked me off you say?


Theyve changed the main characters AGAIN!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it. And as above why change the main characters! !


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks awesome, cant wait


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> Ive loved every single transformers ...
> 
> Whats hacked me off you say?
> 
> Theyve changed the main characters AGAIN!


I hate it when they do this. Not looking forward to the new batman.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

should be better with him in.think the old actor didnt want to be in the new one


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

they changed the characters in this one due to the actors thinking they are so integral to to film and wanting more money etc etc Megan was first to go followed by Shia


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i think shia is losing it a little in the head :lol:

so where does this fit in with the previous 3? after them? or before them?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

After them surely? 

This look immense


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

cant wait for this


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone noticed that they are using the original truck from the 80s series for Optimus Prime.
My brother-in-law still has that toy and it's a case of he lets you look but not touch it. Can't wait for the film !


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

cyberstretch said:


> Anyone noticed that they are using the original truck from the 80s series for Optimus Prime.
> My brother-in-law still has that toy and it's a case of he lets you look but not touch it. Can't wait for the film !


Strange. I wonder why?


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

mally said:


> Strange. I wonder why?


That's how it should have been to keep it original to the animated series. Maybe they decided the Peterbilt truck had a bit more presence and was more butch than the old kenilworth when pulling up to Sam and transforming in the first film, or maybe something to do with Michael Bay saying that the movies were getting a bit 'goofy' and he wanted to start fresh on this one.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Character change again. Boo.
Optimus has changed into a different truck. Boo (as above may be due to original being that truck which I didnt know)!
Will I be watching it. Hell yes, graphics and special effects are awsome, need a new TV!


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> ...Theyve changed the main characters AGAIN!


At least they are actually playing different characters so they didn't just reboot the series with new people in the same roles. It is later in the same story line with just new people.

I missed Megan in the 3rd one but seeings how she messed up the face that she was blessed with I don't miss her as much anymore.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho

She should never of had work done


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

possul said:


> :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> She should never of had work done


no kidding. It is bad enough when the aging stars get their faces messed up but why would she think she could improve on what god/nature had given her. If there were imperfections then those were what added up to the overall beauty. There is no scientific formula for beauty it just is.


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

An automobile mechanic and his daughter make a discovery that brings down the Autobots and Decepticons - and a paranoid government official - on them.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

At least it cant be as bad as the second and third film.

Shia was a terrible choice as the lead actor IMO. Walberg all the way.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if i hadnt had been for the inclusion of mark wahlberg in the trailer i could have been watching a clip from any of the previous three travesty's.what an absolutely shocking franchise this is.cant wait to see mark kermodes review :lol:

also the inclusion of wahlberg ? jesus christ,lets get rid of one plank of wood (shia LaBeouf ) and replace him with another wooden actor :lol: classic.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Who cares who's in it or what the story is like.

Transformers having fisticuffs on a big screen! What's more to want!


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

and the dinobots are in it awesome


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> At least they are actually playing different characters so they didn't just reboot the series with new people in the same roles. It is later in the same story line with just new people.
> 
> I missed Megan in the 3rd one but seeings how she messed up the face that she was blessed with I don't miss her as much anymore.


I would say she lost weight and done a bit training as the difference isn't that pronounced plus she has aged a few years which affects us all we never look at 23 the way we did at 18 lol except me born ugly stayed ugly


----------

